# Accidentally smeared silicone onto acrylic. Please help :(



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Try the product "goof off"..


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

For the record... silicone forms a craptastic bond with acrylic and will eventually pull away. Also, a piece of glass from a window shop will be cheaper than acrylic. I say scrap it and get the glass and do it right...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The silicone will probably peel off. Lowes also has glass that they can cut to size for you for a few dollars, though the accuracy might not be spot on.


----------



## Cparsonsss (Sep 26, 2003)

I wiped it off as much as I could while it's curing and now there is just a cloudy film. 

Will "goo off" hurt the acrylic. I know acetone and methylene work great for removing silicone... Also dissolving acrylic 

I actually bought the acrylic and had it cut at lows because their glass was soooo thin i didn't feel comfortable buying it. I would rather have had glass but the guy at lowes assured me that silicone would bond to acrylic just fine, and it turns out that it just peels off? 

Bet I can't return it once it's been cut, even though the salesman said silicone would bond to acrylic just fine. That sucks.


----------



## Beeya (Mar 29, 2010)

Silicone doesn't bond to acrylic well at all. Call around to window repair shops and you'll end up paying less for an appropriate piece of glass than you did for the acrylic I bet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Next time, don't wipe. Let it cure and then peel it off. The film may be very time consuming, but just use your fingers and rub off. 
If there is any pressure on the acrylic, it is going to give way sooner or later.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Water. Just soak it and it will all fall apart. Silicone does not bond to acrylic (or most other plastics) very well at all. 

Then fix it right. You can use thin glass, if you add some on both sides. Otherwise the slightly thicker glass is better.


----------



## parzival41 (Oct 11, 2017)

xmas_one said:


> Try the product "goof off"..


I made a huge mistake also. Smeared right in the middle of a 24" X 36" installed pane. Tried soap and water: Nope! Tried Acetone: Nope! Gas: Nope! Goo Gone: Nope! Haven't tried Goof Off: Will try. Will also try NOVUS also. Let this be advice to any DO-IT-YOURSELFER: Plexiglas is great material, but you have to treat it very delicately. We need a chemical engineer to figure this out for us.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Butter

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## khast (Sep 7, 2021)

Brillianize is for plexiglass . Do NOT USE Windex on Plexiglass.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

He probably got it off by now.


----------

